# Bioavailable iron other than Milo?



## Yossarian (Jul 12, 2017)

What are some other good ways to add iron other than Milo? If I remember correctly, the effectiveness of ironite depends on soil health?


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

Ferrous sulfate is one option, but it won't work in soils with high pH(6.5+). You can always apply it as a foliar though. Another option is chelated iron, but it's super expensive.


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Southern Ag Chelated Liquid Iron. Never tried it but I hear it works great! Just don't use too much or your lawn will turn BLK haha. Also it will stain anything it touches so watch for overspray.


----------



## raldridge2315 (Jul 1, 2017)

I use Blade Iron available from Do My Own.

http://www.domyownpestcontrol.com/turf-fuel-blade-iron-15-p-17267.html?utm_source=bronto&utm_medium=email&utm_term=%25%25$product.p7.title%25%25&utm_content=For+You:+9%25+OFF+Tempo+SC+Ultra+%2B+Sales+on+More+Pro+Products&utm_campaign=Product+Alert+Email+-+5/9/17

From the label:

Total Nitrogen (N).........................15.0%
15.0% Urea nitrogen
Iron (Fe)..........................................6.0%
6.0% Water soluble iron
Derived from: Urea, ferrous sulfate
heptahydrate, and citric acid.

Apply 2-8 oz. per 1000 ft. sq. every 7-14 days.

Use weekly or biweekly throughout growing season. 6 oz. provides 0.11 lb N / 1000 ft. sq. I use it every other week and my grass is green.

While $59 is pricey on the front end.your only using 6 oz. per thousand and it's a 2.5 gallon jug.That works out to $1.11 per thousand sq. ft. per application. For me, Milo is $12.98 or $5.19 per thousand. I use the Milorganite also.


----------



## Yossarian (Jul 12, 2017)

I actually have some Ferrous Sulphate Heptahydrate. I've done a foliar spray with it before. I may just go that route.


----------



## Paulsprimecuts (Jun 13, 2018)

Anuvia


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

Yossarian said:


> I actually have some Ferrous Sulphate Heptahydrate. I've done a foliar spray with it before. I may just go that route.


I think that's a good solution to the issue. It's cheap and it works - what more could anyone ask.

I was spraying some the other day, nasty looking brown stuff when it's in the tank. I had gotten to up by a road when two ladies walked by and stammered "what are you doing?!" Relax ladies, it's iron, all natural, see the rust color. Away they went all smiles.


----------



## Anthony Drexler (Apr 23, 2018)

Fox Farm, has some incredible fertilizers but, they're made for gardens. I started using their Kelp me Kelp you, and Wholly Mackerel on my lawn.

https://foxfarmfertilizer.com/item/bush-doctor-liquid-iron.html


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

I've been using Feature 6-0-0 w/ 10% Fe. I use between 2.5oz & 3oz on my lawn.

https://www.epesthero.com/products/feature-6-0-0-water-soluble-micronutrients?variant=275338133513

On my yard it comes out to $1.67/app @ 3oz and I get 12 applications. Enough for probably 2 years.


----------

